# What text could be added to this?



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

what text could be added to this sig? Any ideas?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, where is it from?

What kind of feeling would you like to give off?

Any message you'd like to convey?


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Well, where is it from?
> 
> What kind of feeling would you like to give off?
> 
> Any message you'd like to convey?



I was just bored at work and google an image and decided to make a small sig out of it.

I dont really know what ill do with it, or what type of feeling i want it to give off. 

I just made it and couldnt think of any text to add so I thought I'd ask the opinion of the masters on mmaforum :thumbsup:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

"Eternal Gaze"

I dont know, its the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Emo Matrix


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks guys =)


----------

